# What car for 3-4k?



## ericsson (31 Jan 2011)

Hey all,

Currently looking for a car and have 3-4k to spend and havent a clue what to get, my head is melted from car buyers guide! 25year old male here and torn between going for something sensible, small and new(ish) or going for something fancier and undoubtedly a lot more to run....the latter sounds more exciting though!

Any suggestions about what i would get for my money?

Thanks in advance
Ericsson


----------



## rustbucket (31 Jan 2011)

You cant go wrong with a VW Golf. For the most part, v reliable. cheap enough parts.

Ypu could pick up a 04-06 model for that kind of money i reckon, although I havnt been in the market for  car for a while

1.4 litre engine cheap enough insurance


----------



## horusd (31 Jan 2011)

One of the best cars I ever had was a Mitsubishi Colt 1.3. Very nippy, cheap fuel,tax. I loved it. Have u tried carzone.ie?  You can set parameters for value, and see what comes up. Like rustbucket, I also like the Golf. Great car.


----------



## Pique318 (1 Feb 2011)

rustbucket said:


> You cant go wrong with a VW Golf. For the most part, v reliable. cheap enough parts.
> 
> Ypu could pick up a 04-06 model for that kind of money i reckon, although I havnt been in the market for  car for a while
> 
> 1.4 litre engine cheap enough insurance





OP, whatever you do, ignore the post by rustbucket.

A 1.4 Golf is the most soul destroying car I've ever had the misfortune to drive....the automotive equivalent of watching paint dry, while on valium.
You're 25, get THIS and have a blast for the summer. There's cheaper ones there too. They're very reliable cars too, just watch the roof for leaks.

You'll have plenty of time for a 1.4 Golf when you're 70 !


----------



## Boyd (1 Feb 2011)

Defo agree with Pique318, 1.4 Golf is the most boring choice ever and a terrible car to boot as the engine is way too small for the heavy chassis, meaning its very slow accelerating.
Not sure i'd go for the MX5 (without getting an old discussion going again, this is  based purely on being a fella!) but its definitely a step in the right direction.

You'd prob get this for €4K: http://cars.donedeal.ie/for-sale/cars/1815312


----------



## bluemac (1 Feb 2011)

2001 audi a6 1.8 Turbo avant estate.... pref in grey ;-)  may have one on done deal for about that price.

Fast enough for fun, practical car, looks good 32MPG.....


----------



## Pique318 (1 Feb 2011)

username123 said:


> Defo agree with Pique318, 1.4 Golf is the most boring choice ever and a terrible car to boot as the engine is way too small for the heavy chassis, meaning its very slow accelerating.
> Not sure i'd go for the MX5 (without getting an old discussion going again, this is  based purely on being a fella!) but its definitely a step in the right direction.
> 
> You'd prob get this for €4K: http://cars.donedeal.ie/for-sale/cars/1815312



Tax & Fuel would be a killer on that unfortunately ! Nice car though !


----------



## Boyd (1 Feb 2011)

Ya mate of mine bought a similar car last week for €4K. €1300 to tax it before he goes anywhere, 3.0L petrol will empty the tank pretty quick too, though no faster than my RX8


----------



## ericsson (6 Feb 2011)

Thanks for all the ideas everyone. All look lovely but i cant help but think they may cost a fortune to run...

Any ideas or opinions on this one : [broken link removed]

Thanks in advance,
Ericsson


----------



## PaddyBloggit (6 Feb 2011)

I like it .... looks immaculate and a head turner.

Get it checked out mechanically.

Price seems high when compared with this one:

http://cars.donedeal.ie/for-sale/cars/1872575

It also has higher mileage.

This one has less mileage and is €2,700:

http://cars.donedeal.ie/for-sale/cars/1872047

If the car checked out I'd offer €2,500 for it.

Check out DoneDeal - it's full of Focuses - lots to compare with.


----------



## ericsson (6 Feb 2011)

Thanks paddybloggit yes milage is quite high although sounds like it has been well cared for with service timing belt etc being done. I will have a further nose about on donedeal and see if I can see anything else that catches my eye  

Will keep you updated,
Thanks,
Ericsson


----------



## RMCF (11 Feb 2011)

The OHs car, which I drive a lot, is a 2001 1.4 petrol Golf.

OK, so it is like driving a bus, and accelerates very very slowly. But thats mainly because its so well built.

But once its up and running, its a very comfortable car. It is also very easy on fuel, built like the proverbial brick house, and can be picked up for decent money as no-one likes them. At the end of the day, do you really need a car that does 0-60 in 8secs? There's more important things in motoring these days, especially mpg and reliablilty. Plus cheapish parts too.

Our has never missed a beat and I think it will run on for many more years. Its got 125k on the clock and its still smooth to drive.


----------



## landmarkjohn (11 Feb 2011)

if you don't need more than 2 seats and the insurance is ok for you get the MX5. I guarantee you will not regret it.

"what's the point in living if you can't feel alive?"


----------



## jab1 (14 Feb 2011)

good god stay away from vw.worst cars on the road at the minute,go for a japenese car mazda or honda or a toyota


----------



## heather9509 (14 Feb 2011)

My name is Heather I'm looking for a vehicle as well and I also have about 3-4k to spend. I do Automotive Insurance Quotes so I want a good car to where insurance won't sky rocket. Any ideas? I'm thinking jetta?? What are ya'lls thoughts?


----------



## ericsson (14 Feb 2011)

I ended up going with the white focus in the end and delighted with it... However strangely the horn doesn't work, just makes a little low squeak! Any ideas why this would be??


----------



## horusd (14 Feb 2011)

If that's the only problem you have with it Ericsson, you can't complain. but you will need it fixed for NCT.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (14 Feb 2011)

ha ha ... a bit ironic that it was listed on a 'beep beep' website!

Best of luck with it .... 'tis a head turner.

Horn doesn't sound (sorry about the pun) to be too much of a problem!


----------



## ericsson (14 Feb 2011)

Has NCT until December 2012 so ok for now with regards that. Someone told me cud be just a loose wire... Let's hope so... Never realised how much I used the horn  

Ericsson


----------



## Caveat (15 Feb 2011)

ericsson said:


> Someone told me cud be just a loose wire...


 
Classic response to any problem from someone who hasn't a clue 

Although in fairness, sometimes it *is* just a loose wire...

In this case however, maybe more likely that water has got in via the bonnet vents - common enough and easy to fix.


----------



## WicklowMan (15 Feb 2011)

ericsson said:


> Has NCT until December 2012 so ok for now with regards that. Someone told me cud be just a loose wire... Let's hope so... Never realised how much I used the horn
> 
> Ericsson


 
Don't be tempted to go at it yourself ... an airbag accidentally activating can kill.


----------



## ericsson (15 Feb 2011)

Caveat said:


> Classic response to any problem from someone who hasn't a clue
> 
> Although in fairness, sometimes it *is* just a loose wire...
> 
> In this case however, maybe more likely that water has got in via the bonnet vents - common enough and easy to fix.


 

Haha how did u know that really i hadnt a clue  lol. How would I go about fixing it if it has been the case of water getting in via the bonnet vents?? 

Thanks
Ericsson


----------



## onq (20 Feb 2011)

ericsson said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Currently looking for a car and have 3-4k to spend and havent a clue what to get, my head is melted from car buyers guide! 25year old male here and torn between going for something sensible, small and new(ish) or going for something fancier and undoubtedly a lot more to run....the latter sounds more exciting though!
> 
> ...



If you intend to live longer, I'd go for a 1.4 Golf. Those who rely on nippy cars with quick acceleration to get them where they're going either on the open road or in traffic, simply haven't yet learnt how to drive properly or fully understood the limitations of the device they drive. They're just hooked on their accelerator and brake pedals.

I used to be one of those guys, and on a bike to boot. When I looked at my best times across town between my well-ridden bike and a mates well-driven car, I usually made no more than 5-10 minutes on him. Taking into account that I could do things in traffic he couldn't, but still abided by red lights and had to spend time getting in and out of the safety equipment at both beginning andjiurney's end, the bike had very little advantage. Of course finding a car space was easier then, but that cuts both ways.

The short answer is, choose something that can cruise all day at 75-80mph comfortably [120kph is the legal limit on most motorways] and gives you around 30-35 mpg of petrol, that's easy enough to park, but is roomy enough inside for comfort both commuting and long distane and can seat five.

A Golf.

If you were buying newer I'd recommend the 122bhp TSI with DSG. Quicker off the mark, €150 a year road tax, and its effectively an Auto box which is MORE economicaly than a stick shift. 5 Star Euro NCAP built in. Bought a golf for the missus in 2000 and we drove all over northern France in it on one holiday. Still going strong and looking good after 11 years. 

Originally bought from Fosters before they moved opposite the Goat Grill. Some reliability issues with the mass flow sensor and one EMU, but  easily sorted by MSL in Pottery  Road and in the €100's not €1000's range. No connection to VW, Foster's or MSL except being a satisfied customer.

Would I buy another? Yep.

HTH

ONQ.


----------



## WicklowMan (20 Feb 2011)

I wouldn't agree at all on V.W. I have to say ... my first car was a Vento with 70k. miles and FSH ... it eventually went on fire after I had spent over 2 grand with VW dealers who 'couldn't' fix a fault that developed with it. That's 2k in punts btw. I would never touch them ever again - not because of the car as such, though they are statistically average in terms of reliabilty, but because of the dealers.

Between personal items getting nicked from the car, a huge dent appearing and bogus 'repairs' it was enough to turn me off them for life. If I lived in Germany or Austria I might consider one. All I got from the Irish outfit was "serves you right for not buying a new car from us". 

I moved on to a Volvo 440 - the one with Renault engine to make matters 'worse'(?) - and 10 years / 90,000 miles later it still drives like a new car. I always thought that VW were the pinnacle of quality, but instead found all of those attiributes in the Volvo.

I would consider a Seat Ibiza or Skoda Felicia for that kind of money ... yes, still volkswagen parts / floorpan etc., but the dealers aren't still revelling in the glory of the 1955 Beetle, and any of them I know are eager to please customers. Half the quality with any car imho is the after - sales service, and my findings have been that VW certainly haven't got it.

Regards,

Tony.

PS: I went into one of the VW dealers mentioned - not sure which of the two - to enquire about a newer vento for sale outside. My opener was "I'd like to have a look at the navy Vento outside". The "salesman" pointed his finger in the general direction and said "yeah, it's out there". That was it!


----------



## WicklowMan (20 Feb 2011)

onq said:


> If you intend to live longer, I'd go for a 1.4 Golf. Those who rely on nippy cars with quick acceleration to get them where they're going either on the open road or in traffic, simply haven't yet learnt how to drive properly or fully understood the limitations of the device they drive. They're just hooked on their accelerator and brake pedals.



I'm hooked on the acclerator when I'm overtaking alright ... it's not a good idea to be on the wrong side of the road longer than you have to be


----------

